# 1F 2.7V supercaps, where can I find them?



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

They are used to make keep-alive devices. But they are hard to find here. Can I find them in PC motherboards or any specific electronic circuits?
Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are tons of them on eBay for peanuts. Are there not some of the Chinese vendors that will ship to Argentina?


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

*Yes but...*

The problem is, it is complicated to buy items abroad, this is inherited from the previous gov.

Filling forms online, paying the tax, and in some cases, waiting for months until the item, if we are lucky, arrives at home or worst, at Customs, then I will miss a working day there. Bllsht!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

1f supercaps are not used in many devices. 1f is huge! And I would only imagine large power supplies having them for consumer electronics. I don’t know what to say about the import duties and laws but that may be your only choice.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

2.7 volts is fairly small. Do you plan on putting them in series? If so, you would need 5 to be on the safe side as well as the balancing diodes/resistors.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the odds of finding supercaps in anything truly cheap enough to cannibalize for parts is very small.

I don't know if you can get small personal packages through your customs without superhuman effort, but maybe having someone outside the country obtain then and mail them to you. Again, I have no idea how well this idea might work, just another way to obtain what you need.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i think ebay [and similar] might be your best choice, after all the selection is good, and relatively cheap ... i don't think you will find any electronics that are easier to source for just that one part ?


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

rva1945, did you find some or do you still need help?


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Well I finally ordered10 caps from China, just 5 bucks for 10 caps.

Anyway I can get a decent cap (22000uF) hat can be installed inside a passengers car and wired to the tender.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Good deal! How many volts?


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

rva1945 said:


> Well I finally ordered10 caps from China, just 5 bucks for 10 caps.
> 
> Anyway I can get a decent cap (22000uF) hat can be installed inside a passengers car and wired to the tender.


Hi,

What are you going to use these caps for?

Frederick


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

They are 1F and 2.7V. Five of them in series give 13.5V and 1/5F.


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

I did some testing and a 22000uF would be enough for a couple of seconds of life of the tender beyond a bad contact with the tracks. There is no room inside the tender or the 0-8-0 but the big cap can be installed inside the first coach.
The smaller caps will fit ok inside a F7 and a FT.
The GP9 doesn't seem to need any keep-alive device.
The order from China will take from 40 to 60 days to arrive.


----------

